# GLF Magical Khascade - Arabian Stallion



## WSArabians

So it was two years ago I found Khade on ABN. I knew as soon as I saw his pictures at just a few months old that he needed to be with me. I was wholly heartbroken when he sold, but stars lines up and he came back on the market (ironically, this happened with my latest ABN stallion find Pink Floyd) and he made it to Canada. We all laughed at him coming of the trailer because he was too scared to step in the snow patches. :lol:
I can't say how much I love this stallion. You know when you look at or think about someone you get that tingly feeling all over and you're so happy you get tears in your eyes? That's my Khade. I can't get enough of him. 
And he just keeps getting better with age! Like a fine wine, this guy. 
And if all goes as planned and I don't decide to break my other leg or hip and don't get laid off or get hit by a bus, I hope to send him in for reining training this winter/spring. 
He gets going in the pasture and He is a natural at using his hind end. He fence himself or pick up his ball or tire and toss it and run and stop. Roll backs are a piece of cake already! 
Anyhow, I have a few pics so I will do them in two sets.


----------



## WSArabians

Part two:


----------



## WSArabians

And the finals. He was done with being pretty! Lol


----------



## Zexious

He's gorgeous! So chromey! I'm so jelly of your Arabs <3 They're like the super models of HF


----------



## WSArabians

Zexious said:


> He's gorgeous! So chromey! I'm so jelly of your Arabs <3 They're like the super models of HF


Khade would be the obese model! We hid his weight well, but he looks pregnant! 
Thank you though! It took my many years but I'm proud of my girls and boys.


----------



## Zexious

^Plus sized models are beautiful, too ;D! And, besides, there's always time for a workout regiment xD


----------



## WSArabians

Zexious said:


> ^Plus sized models are beautiful, too ;D! And, besides, there's always time for a workout regiment xD


True enough! He can enjoy being fat before he goes for training lol


----------



## DreaMy

:shock: normally arab butts look a little scrawny but he's such a looker


----------



## WSArabians

DreaMy said:


> :shock: I want


Never!! :twisted:
But I do have three gorgeous purebreds by him for sale. :wink:


----------



## dbarabians

He is maturing very nicely. I like him a lot and its far too cold in Canada for such a nice horse. I think you should breed Icelandics and send those arabs south to a better climate. Shalom


----------



## DreaMy

dbarabians said:


> He is maturing very nicely. I like him a lot and its far too cold in Canada for such a nice horse. I think you should breed Icelandics and send those arabs south to a better climate. Shalom


I agree DB at least here in AZ he wouldn't have to deal with those patches of snow :wink:


----------



## WSArabians

DreaMy said:


> I agree DB at least here in AZ he wouldn't have to deal with those patches of snow :wink:


LOL He deals with FEET of snow now. Floyd, on the other hand, he hasn't seen it yet. Poor guy :lol:


----------



## WSArabians

dbarabians said:


> He is maturing very nicely. I like him a lot and its far too cold in Canada for such a nice horse. I think you should breed Icelandics and send those arabs south to a better climate. Shalom


LOL
I don't think I could make a reiner out of an Icelandic!


----------



## jaydee

Oh he is really nice
I'd like a mare that looked like him - no boy horses allowed here!!!


----------



## WSArabians

jaydee said:


> Oh he is really nice
> I'd like a mare that looked like him - no boy horses allowed here!!!


Thanks!!
His filly this year is absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## NorthernHorse

WSArabians said:


> Thanks!!
> His filly this year is absolutely STUNNING!


I absolutely love that filly... I think she would look even better in my pasture


----------



## waresbear

He is splendid. And the perfect color!


----------



## WSArabians

NorthernHorse said:


> I absolutely love that filly... I think she would look even better in my pasture


I haven't shared THIS filly yet! :shock:


----------



## WSArabians

waresbear said:


> He is splendid. And the perfect color!


Thanks!! He is crazy special to me. 
Love his copper, wouldn't mind more chrome. He is still perfect though :lol:


----------



## NorthernHorse

WSArabians said:


> I haven't shared THIS filly yet! :shock:


lol oh i was referring to the little bay Morab filly lol sorry


----------



## NorthernHorse

wait wait wait .... you have another filly your not sharing????? :shock:


----------



## WSArabians

NorthernHorse said:


> lol oh i was referring to the little bay Morab filly lol sorry


Ah yes. This one is a chestnut filly out of my Russian mare and she is incredible. I am telling the BF she is for sale but.... I REALLY like her.


----------



## WSArabians

NorthernHorse said:


> wait wait wait .... you have another filly your not sharing????? :shock:


LOL
Soon! I left my computer with my mom so she had something to do and they are still on my camera card. Best one of the year too, I think! Tiff prefers the sabino colt, I prefer this filly.


----------



## NorthernHorse

oh man I'm a sucker for red headed fillies....


----------



## WSArabians

NorthernHorse said:


> oh man I'm a sucker for red headed fillies....


And she is gorgeous enough to make you turn and cheat on your boyfriend! :lol: :lol:


----------



## NorthernHorse

WSArabians said:


> And she is gorgeous enough to make you turn and cheat on your boyfriend! :lol: :lol:


well might just have to ask for forgiveness rather then permission lol:lol: Now I'm really excited to see this filly...


----------



## WSArabians

NorthernHorse said:


> well might just have to ask for forgiveness rather then permission lol:lol: Now I'm really excited to see this filly...


Two more weeks... Le sigh. I can't wait to show her off!


----------



## Zexious

D: You are cruel, making us wait that long! ;D


----------



## WSArabians

Here is a teaser... I will make her own thread in photos.


----------



## NorthernHorse

WSArabians said:


> Here is a teaser... I will make her own thread in photos.


OMG.... perfection


----------



## WSArabians

NorthernHorse said:


> OMG.... perfection


I love, love, love her! I'm not actively selling her yet, but she could be. 
Looks like a natural western horse to me!


----------



## NorthernHorse

totally understandable, id be clinging onto her to if i had bred her  maybe possible outcross to your new stud lol


----------



## BlueSpark

This is so not fair. I have a mare I love, who's greatest joy is being a mom, who produces stunning foals, and many experienced horse people are telling me I should really breed for a purebred out of her, 

then someone has stallions that look like your Khade and Pink Floyd, and produce foals like _THAT, in my province! _Goodness gracious, lets hope I grow some will power....


----------



## WSArabians

NorthernHorse said:


> totally understandable, id be clinging onto her to if i had bred her  maybe possible outcross to your new stud lol


That's most definitely why I'm hanging on my Ecaho granddaughter. But then the man says "You will hang onto ALL of them." How did he know?? :shock:


----------



## WSArabians

BlueSpark said:


> This is so not fair. I have a mare I love, who's greatest joy is being a mom, who produces stunning foals, and many experienced horse people are telling me I should really breed for a purebred out of her,
> 
> then someone has stallions that look like your Khade and Pink Floyd, and produce foals like _THAT, in my province! _Goodness gracious, lets hope I grow some will power....


Well hey, when you're ready, my boys will be more then willing. :wink: :lol:
Then you just have to choose one. Till the next year? :lol:


----------



## jaydee

Your horses look such sturdy types - like a breath of fresh air when too many Arabians look like they'd break if you sat on them


----------



## Druydess

He's looking great WSA!! What a handsome boy!!


----------



## WSArabians

jaydee said:


> Your horses look such sturdy types - like a breath of fresh air when too many Arabians look like they'd break if you sat on them


Thank you! 
Khade has some filling out to do yet, but they definitely are not Halter Arabs. I still have people argue some of my girls must be Quarter Horse or Paint crosses. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> He's looking great WSA!! What a handsome boy!!


Thank you! I am so smitten with him.


----------



## WSArabians

His latest! He just keeps getting better and better.  

Oh, and on another note, I found a reiner trainer that is excited about Khade as I am! I am hoping, if everything goes out and I have no major disaster such as getting ran over by a semi or something similar, to have him in training by January of 2015. We are hoping to Futurity him for his last year but if things get behind, he can go for 8 eights, come home for a break, then go back and be a Derby horse. Whatever keeps him sound and sane, and my bank account too! LOL

This new guy, my trainer is excited for too. Said he has reiner all over him. Not surprised, given his pedigree. So I might hang onto this one to Futurity if he matures as nice as we think he is! 

Bree Baby Arabian


----------



## stevenson

he is really cute


----------



## WSArabians

stevenson said:


> he is really cute


Thank you! 
I absolutely adore him! 

I went to get some pictures of Khade and he says "Momma tried, but I'm a real brat and wouldn't let her get six inches away from me even when she threw her coat and my rubber ball at me." 

Except maybe I got the smiley wrong. He's too smug. He would be like :lol:

So here is Striker. lol


----------



## DreaMy

I can not breed my mare, I can not breed my mare, I can not, I can not.

I do not need a baby, I do not. 

But seriously, Santa, I think one would fit down the chimney.


----------



## WSArabians

DreaMy said:


> I can not breed my mare, I can not breed my mare, I can not, I can not.
> 
> I do not need a baby, I do not.
> 
> But seriously, Santa, I think one would fit down the chimney.


I've got some LOVELY purebreds this year I am doing excellent deals on! Payment plans and free board!


----------



## Chokolate

WSA, that wasn't helpful... 

I love looking at all your horses, they are absolutely amazing, and Khascade is so beautiful.


----------



## ForeverSunRider

Looking at your pictures makes me think that for my next horse I may need to get back in the Arabian game


----------



## MouseZ

I have never been a fan of Arabians, but I must say! Kade and Floyd have really changed my perception on how Arabians can look and move. Wow. I love the updates and the photos, please keep them coming!


----------



## WSArabians

WSArabiansYesterday, 05:28 PM

Well, Khade arrived at the trainers a week ago. Scared the ever living crap out if me when he choked the first day. Jim spent a few hours with him trying to work it out but we ended up calling the vet out. He is still resting and has a cough probably from a irritated throat from the tube but he is doing well otherwise. He will probably be on rest for another week.*But Jim says he is incredibly impressed and respects how quiet he is and how respectful. He can't wait to get him started and thinks he has everything going for him as a reiner so....fingers crossed!*I can't thank Jim enough for taking such good care of him and being so on top of it. If anyone is looking for a superior western trainer (AHA and NRHA Trainer) he is incredible. And super communication - I've gotten both videos and pictures.*But hopefully we will see them in the show ring next year! I'm pretty excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

MouseZ said:


> I have never been a fan of Arabians, but I must say! Kade and Floyd have really changed my perception on how Arabians can look and move. Wow. I love the updates and the photos, please keep them coming!


Thank you mouse! 
I am very proud of my boys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dressagebelle

Grrrr. I have a mare that I think would make an excellent cross with him, I LOVE the thick arabs the way they were supposed to be built. But she's in Tennessee. :-( When I got her, I had people tell me the same thing, they couldn't believe she was purebred arab, they were sure she had some quarter in her or something. But nope, she's purebred with the papers to prove it. He's such a nice looking horse, and he doesn't have the flat butt, he has a really nice back end.


----------



## Remali

It's funny so many people still think Arabians are supposed to be "thin and weedy" looking. Arabians were always pretty solid and stocky, and had a lot of substance. It is the very recent trend of the halter horse "weiner" dog look that has started the trend for "stick" horses. Here is a gelding I owned... I had a couple people ask me if he was purebred, ha, I just laughed.


----------



## WSArabians

My trainer sent these today. It seems my wild eyed stallion is a hit with the ladies.


----------



## dbarabians

I posted on your other thread that such a vicious animal is a danger to you residents of the great white north. 
I know you can handle musk ox and polar bears but wild arabians are another matter.
You may not realize this but your life is in danger and I will take him off your hands free of charge in order to prevent injury to yourself. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians

dbarabians said:


> I posted on your other thread that such a vicious animal is a danger to you residents of the great white north.
> I know you can handle musk ox and polar bears but wild arabians are another matter.
> You may not realize this but your life is in danger and I will take him off your hands free of charge in order to prevent injury to yourself. Shalom


You know, seeing as how I imported him and spoiled him to complete rotteness, I think it's best if I have keep him for penance. LOL

I don't think there is enough money in the world to be able to get me to let go of this horse. Even if it turns out that he sucks as a show horse! 
I got another cool pic and a text says "he is super cool!" so I love it.


----------



## WSArabians

dressagebelle said:


> Grrrr. I have a mare that I think would make an excellent cross with him, I LOVE the thick arabs the way they were supposed to be built. But she's in Tennessee. :-( When I got her, I had people tell me the same thing, they couldn't believe she was purebred arab, they were sure she had some quarter in her or something. But nope, she's purebred with the papers to prove it. He's such a nice looking horse, and he doesn't have the flat butt, he has a really nice back end.


Thanks Dressagebelle! That was the thing I loved about him. I first saw him when he was two months old for sale and I just knew there was something about him. This is him pictured in California a few months before he left so he would have been about 13-14 months old. 
My trainer said today in a text (He hasn't rode him yet, just saddled him for two days in a row and light lunging the first day) that he is "super cool!" He still makes my heart glow like crazy. LOL
He doesn't stand at public currently but maybe after he finishes showing (granted he has what it takes - which I really believe he does) I may look at doing shipped semen. 
Pink Floyd I am looking at sending for Western Pleasure training so he might be out for a year or two on him but I MIGHT stand him this summer before training. Depends on where Khade is.


----------



## waresbear

Oh, he's a sucky boy with the girlies! Those are the best kind, believe me.


----------



## WSArabians

Remali said:


> It's funny so many people still think Arabians are supposed to be "thin and weedy" looking. Arabians were always pretty solid and stocky, and had a lot of substance. It is the very recent trend of the halter horse "weiner" dog look that has started the trend for "stick" horses. Here is a gelding I owned... I had a couple people ask me if he was purebred, ha, I just laughed.


Skowronek bred?


----------



## WSArabians

waresbear said:


> Oh, he's a sucky boy with the girlies! Those are the best kind, believe me.


Well... I can tell you he most definitely loves "his" girlies LOL


----------



## GreyFeather

Hope you keep the updates coming. I adore Khade! He is just my sort of Arabian. One of the nicest I think I've seen (bar my own but that's just the rose tinted glasses talking ). I saw you're planning to do some reining with him so will be interested to see how you get on as part of me is tempted to do some with my boy.


----------



## WSArabians

GreyFeather said:


> Hope you keep the updates coming. I adore Khade! He is just my sort of Arabian. One of the nicest I think I've seen (bar my own but that's just the rose tinted glasses talking ). I saw you're planning to do some reining with him so will be interested to see how you get on as part of me is tempted to do some with my boy.


Thanks GreyFeather! I think we all have to be jaded with out own LOL
He is with my trainer right now and he loves him. He is saying that he shows a lot of promise and is his new favourite. I'm super stoked!
I hope too plan a visit for the end of March so hopefully I will have a video then! Till then I am stuck with what Jim sends me, although he is great at that!


----------



## EliRose

I've been stalking this thread for a while - your entire herd is gorgeous, but I think Khade is my favorite! Your so lucky to have him. He seems like such a love


----------



## skiafoxmorgan

I love his legs. He has such sturdy, solid legs.


----------



## WSArabians

EliRose said:


> I've been stalking this thread for a while - your entire herd is gorgeous, but I think Khade is my favorite! Your so lucky to have him. He seems like such a love


Thanks! Khade is definitely a heart horse. I can't wait to go visit him!


----------



## WSArabians

skiafoxmorgan said:


> I love his legs. He has such sturdy, solid legs.


Legs are a big thing to me. Especially when buying and breeding performance horses. He matured just as I thought he would.
But there isn't much I don't like about him lol


----------



## skiafoxmorgan

WSArabians said:


> Legs are a big thing to me. Especially when buying and breeding performance horses. He matured just as I thought he would.
> But there isn't much I don't like about him lol


I completely understand. My old Bandit had incredibly sturdy, solid, foundation quarter horse legs and feet. Loved them. 

Copper, my current lady, is...less sturdy. I worry about her little legs and feet.


----------



## WSArabians

Anyone have the code to embed videos? I guess it changed.


----------



## WSArabians

I got it. This is a short video of Khade. This is ride number seven and his first time loping. He did a few flying lead changes but I am so impressed with his balance and just "okayness" with everything, not to mention that will to stop! Seems he wants to be a reiner too!


----------



## WSArabians

Baby sliders next week.


----------



## KigerQueen

if only my mare was younger and breeding worthy!!!


----------



## WSArabians

Thanks Kiger! I love this colt so!
Couple of body shots from today


----------



## Remali

WSArabians said:


> Skowronek bred?



Sorry, I almost this... (senior moment here, LOL).

Polish (the grey's sire was *Exelsjor) and the dam was Crabbet-bred, so Skowronek back in there. The chestnut was a *Hal Gazal granddaughter, and also Crabbet-bred (lots of crosses to *Raseyn), so yes, more Skowronek there too. Oops, may help if I post a photo of the chestnut....


----------



## Remali

WSArabians said:


> Thanks Kiger! I love this colt so!
> Couple of body shots from today


Now this is my kinda horse! Love his substance, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Druydess

Remali said:


> Now this is my kinda horse! Love his substance, he's gorgeous!


I also love substance. WSA has a wonderful herd with great substance. VERY nice stock.


----------



## goneriding

Is GLF Gas Light Farms?


----------



## WSArabians

goneriding said:


> Is GLF Gas Light Farms?


Ginger Lynn Farms out of California


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> I also love substance. WSA has a wonderful herd with great substance. VERY nice stock.


Thanks! 
I have a cool new one coming, but I can't say it yet! LOL


----------



## WSArabians

Remali said:


> Now this is my kinda horse! Love his substance, he's gorgeous!


Thanks! I really am in love. He is my perfect as can be package 
Especially his mind. Jim says he makes googly eyes at the girls riding with him but never talks or drops. He is so well behaved


----------



## WSArabians

I love this picture! Shows how much try and heart he has.


----------



## WSArabians

Well Jim took him to a small NRHA show that held different classes as well, just for exposure. He was so chill with the whole scene, he decided to put him in a Ranch Horse Pleasure class.*
He came 2nd out of 15, with less then 90 days and was the only Arabian at the show!
People are continually impressed with his incredible mind set and tempernment.
Man I love this horse!!


----------



## WSArabians

A couple of cool shots Jim sent


----------



## LittleBayMare

This is cruel and unusual punishment to be forced to admire this boy from afar. I have vowed not to breed my mare due to a few confirmation defects...but you make it so hard.  *grabby hands*

He's beautiful BTW. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians

Sooo.... Just a few sneak shots of a photo shoot of my stallion GLF Magical Khascade who is with my amazing trainer Jim Greendyk. I believe he has about 45 rides on him. 
Words can't express how much I love this stallion! <3


----------



## WSArabians

LittleBayMare said:


> This is cruel and unusual punishment to be forced to admire this boy from afar. I have vowed not to breed my mare due to a few confirmation defects...but you make it so hard.  *grabby hands*
> 
> He's beautiful BTW. :lol:


LOL
Well, I do apologize but also pleased to be a future prospect for business for you.  haha! 

Thank you! He is my heart, this boy.


----------



## LittleBayMare

WSArabians said:


> LOL
> Well, I do apologize but also pleased to be a future prospect for business for you.  haha!
> 
> Thank you! He is my heart, this boy.


I would love a quarab from one of your boys. The problem would bechoosing which one. :lol: Maybe once I get a mare with better legs...:think:


----------



## WSArabians

LittleBayMare said:


> I would love a quarab from one of your boys. The problem would bechoosing which one. :lol: Maybe once I get a mare with better legyous...:think:


you may have a third option soon....  :wink:


----------



## LittleBayMare

WSArabians said:


> you may have a third option soon....  :wink:


Oh no no no you did not just say that. :shock:

Note to self: don't look at anymore WSArabians threads in the Stallion section...or the pictures section. :lol: Be strong, self! Just say no! 

You are an evil evil person. :wink:


----------



## LoriF

Very nice, the whole thread. My first love was for arabians but kind of drifted away as they got more and more typey. Your guys are beautiful and I am especially a sucker for a beautiful bay. Good luck with your guy, he looks like he's going places.


----------



## KigerQueen

if only my mare was not a sad case. they would make purdy babies XD! I have to keep telling myself no. No, She dose NOT need to procreate.


----------



## WinstonH123

He looks like a Breyer horse! What a gorgeous guy!


----------



## WSArabians

KigerQueen said:


> if only my mare was not a sad case. they would make purdy babies XD! I have to keep telling myself no. No, She dose NOT need to procreate.


I bet you Khade will think she is just lovely. :love shower: 
LOL She is gorgeous!


----------



## WSArabians

Here's some updated shots of Khade from the trainer. He REALLY wants him to go to Scottsdale in February so we shall see


----------



## WSArabians

And some more. I could watch him move all day.


----------



## WSArabians

And the last bit


----------



## KigerQueen

well let us know if he goes to scottsdale as i do like to watch the shows. Might get a chance to see one of your fine horses in person


----------



## WSArabians

KigerQueen said:


> well let us know if he goes to scottsdale as i do like to watch the shows. Might get a chance to see one of your fine horses in person


I most definitely will!! 
I will be so jealous if my horse is in Arizona in Feburary and I am not. :neutral: LOL


----------



## WSArabians

Well, just wanted to share this.
Jim also does some people work - he had a retired Navy vet in with PTSD and part of his therapy is working with animals - Jim know's Khade's personaility and I am very proud of my young stallion to be able to help a man who has served our country. Makes my heart swell a bit.*:loveshower:


----------



## Zexious

^As someone who may go into the mental health field, this makes me so happy <3<3!


----------

